# Need to id



## richmc (Apr 11, 2015)

Got this plant a while back and it has grown pretty big compared to when I first got it (don't remember where or when)
All the leaves are attached to a long center piece. Need to id so will know how it propagates. Have done live plants before but never anything serious and looking at doing a new tank and focusing on plants first and want to get another of these for the new tank.
Thanks for the help


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like Anubias coffeefolia.


----------



## richmc (Apr 11, 2015)

So to propagate, divide the rhizome?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Anubias yes, but to me it looks rather like A. barteri var. nana, not A. barteri var. coffeifolia.
Yes, by dividing the rhizome as well as cutting off side branches. All Anubias species.


----------



## alvinongbt.ao (Apr 11, 2015)

Use a very sharp blade to cut the rhizome with around 5 leaves each. If you use a sisscor, the rhizome might rot and die

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinongbt.ao (Apr 11, 2015)

Also anubias like to be in shade rather than under direct light. They also need to be tie to rocks or woods rather than planted in the gravel

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## richmc (Apr 11, 2015)

Guess I got lucky with this one. Only had two leaves when I got it and tried to plant in the gravel. Ended up just sitting on top of the gravel.


----------



## richmc (Apr 11, 2015)

Here is a section waiting to go to the other tank. After looking at pics on line of A. barteri var. nana I am pretty sure that is what it is . Thanks everyone.


----------

